# Polynesian resort getting upgrade...and timeshare units?



## TUGBrian (Dec 11, 2014)

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...sney-polynesian-timeshares-20141211-post.html


----------



## scootr5 (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes, the framing of the bungalows was well underway in July when we were there. Great location, but I imagine they are going to be astronomical points to stay.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 12, 2014)

That's my guess too---they are going to make those lake view VGF units look cheap.


----------



## rfc0001 (Dec 12, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...sney-polynesian-timeshares-20141211-post.html


Here are the official announcements this article was based on:
https://dvcmember.disney.go.com/post/new-details-announced-for-disneys-7940
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...-for-disneys-polynesian-villas-and-bungalows/

This was also discussed in the homeowner meeting yesterday.

The expansion was leaked back in June 2012, and has been official since January 2013, when they filed for permits . Per http://www.tikimanpages.com/poly/the-resort/dvc/item/191-disney-vacation-club, some of the Studios will be done mid-Dec, and the Bungalows and remaining studios are scheduled to be completed mid-Jan:

"DVC *Bungalows site work complete mid-January *2015
DVC Bungalow inspections early Feb 2015
DVC Bungalow test stays mid-March 2015
DVC *Moorea studios completion mid December *2014
DVC Moorea studios Inspections early January 2015
DVC Moorea test stays in early January 2015
DVC *Pago Pago studio completion early January *2015
DVC Pago Pago studio test stays in early March 2015"

At current rates, Grand Floridian is scheduled to sell out in April/May, so Poly will likely go on sale by then, right around the grand opening for Poly DVC.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 12, 2014)

The only choices will be the bungalows or studios with kitchenettes and no living rooms that sleep five, although two studios can be connected for a single unit that sleeps ten.  Disney seems to be going after either end of the spectrum here - guests who want the ultra-space of a grand villa, and guests who jam-pack as many people as possible into the one room that they use only for sleeping.  Either way, I expect they'll get top dollar for the immersion experience.

Not knocking the experience or being willing to pay for it, but the Poly DVC doesn't appear to offer anything to those looking for a 1BR Home Away From Home.


----------



## rfc0001 (Dec 12, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> The only choices will be the bungalows or studios with kitchenettes and no living rooms that sleep five, although two studios can be connected for a single unit that sleeps ten. Disney seems to be going after either end of the spectrum here - guests who want the ultra-space of a grand villa, and guests who jam-pack as many people as possible into the one room that they use only for sleeping. Either way, I expect they'll get top dollar for the immersion experience.
> 
> Not knocking the experience or being willing to pay for it, but the Poly DVC doesn't appear to offer anything to those looking for a 1BR Home Away From Home.


Keep in mind Disney confirmed this is just the _first_ phase, so wouldn't rule out 1 bdrms.  Quoting from second link above:
"*The first phase *of Disney’s Polynesian Villas & Bungalows is scheduled to open in 2015. "

Couple reasons why Studios/Bungalows make sense for first phase:


Studios are the most popular units for DVC members, consistently selling out before 1, 2, and 3 bedrooms
These are converted hotel rooms-the largest in Disney-would be enormous if you combined two adjacent rooms to make 1 bdrms, so not a lot of options, without adding a new building
DVC is going after die-hard Poly fans who haven't joined DVC because they only want to stay at Poly. These folks are accustomed to hotel rooms, so Studios will be a step up for them. Also these people are willing to pay a premium and accept a higher point structure since they'll still save money over plunking down $400/night direct from Disney
Bungalows are a big selling point for home resort ownership -- Like AKV CL, these will consistently sell out, making the only way to book them to buy DVC Poly direct


----------



## chalee94 (Dec 12, 2014)

rfc0001 said:


> Keep in mind Disney confirmed this is just the _first_ phase, so wouldn't rule out 1 bdrms.  Quoting from second link above:
> "*The first phase *of Disney’s Polynesian Villas & Bungalows is scheduled to open in 2015. "
> 
> Couple reasons why Studios/Bungalows make sense for first phase:
> ...



OTOH, from wdrl over at the DIS:



> I wouldn't build your hopes up for additional phases that might include more buildings.  The 20 bungalows and 360 studios will probably be released in two or three phases.  The initial timeshare license DVD has for the Polynesian Villas & Bungalows covers only 162 accommodations.  That would cover the 20 bungalows and the 142 studios in the Moorea (formerly Tahiti) Longhouse.  That is probably what will constitute Phase 1.  Phase 2 and possibly Phase 3 will be comprised of the Pago Pago Longhouse Studios and the Tokelau Longhouse Studios when they come online.
> 
> Keep in mind that the word "Phase" has a different meaning to DVD than to the average person on the street.  Did you know that BLT had 92 Phases, AKV had 120 Phases, and VGF had 10 Phases?


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 12, 2014)

rfc0001 said:


> Keep in mind Disney confirmed this is just the _first_ phase, so wouldn't rule out 1 bdrms.  Quoting from second link above:
> "*The first phase *of Disney’s Polynesian Villas & Bungalows is scheduled to open in 2015. "
> 
> Couple reasons why Studios/Bungalows make sense for first phase:
> ...





chalee94 said:


> OTOH, from wdrl over at the DIS:



That's my reaction as well, Charles, that the folks who prefer the 1- or 2-BR timeshare models shouldn't buy in until/unless there's an official announcement that further phases will include those types of configurations.  "Phases" can mean anything from single units to unit blocks to entire buildings, and there's nothing out there now that supports an expectation of 1/2-BR units.


----------



## rfc0001 (Dec 12, 2014)

chalee94 said:


> OTOH, from wdrl over at the DIS:



The statement "*first phase*" "*scheduled to open in 2015*" infers there will be a *second phase* scheduled to open *after 2015*.

We already know all three current developments will be completed in 2015, so I'm assuming all three are collectively being referred to as *the first phase in 2015 *above:


Bungalows
Moorea Studios
Paga Pago Studios
DVD always declares inventory into DVC in swaths, which sounds like what the quote from DIS is referring to. These are not phases of development, just an accounting thing as to whether DVD (Disney) or DVC (owners) can use the inventory.



SueDonJ said:


> That's my reaction as well, Charles, that the folks who prefer the 1- or 2-BR timeshare models shouldn't buy in until/unless there's an official announcement that further phases will include those types of configurations. "Phases" can mean anything from single units to unit blocks to entire buildings, and there's nothing out there now that supports an expectation of 1/2-BR units.


Agree, you shouldn't bet on it, just stating we _know_ this is only the first phase, so it is feasible there would be future phases, so don't rule it out. Obviously there is no value buying into Poly if you need 1 bdrms or don't want to spring for the 2 bdrm Bungalows.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 12, 2014)

Given that the first converted building has only studios, I am assuming that the others will also.  I don't expect any 1-BR or standard 2-BR units unless they build a new purpose-built building.

Indeed, I wager one Mickeybar that we'll see only the bungalows and studios at Poly.


----------

